# Tabelle für Spiel



## Dzenan (8. Mrz 2011)

Huhu,
ich bin schon etwas erfahren in Processing/Java und würde gerne eine sich automatisch aktualisierende Tabelle machen.
Und zwar für ein Spiel namens Ikariam. Ich möchte dort den Punktestand der Mitglieder 2er Allianzen auflisten, und sobald sich dort etwas ändert, soll sich auch in der Tabelle der Punktestand ändern.
Das Spiel Ikariam ist ein Browsergame...
Ich weiß aber leider nicht, ob das überhaupt damit möglich ist, oder ob das nur mit Java Script geht.
Wenn es mit Java geht, wie mache ich das dann, dass ich die Tabelle automatisch aktualisieren lasse, bzw dass die Daten von der Liste im Game gelesen werden?
MfG,
Dzenan


----------



## Marco13 (8. Mrz 2011)

Ein Spiel ist zwar nicht das klassische Beispiel für MVC, aber die Grundidee ist ja das entscheidende...: Man könnte bei Änderungen Listener benachrichtigen - und das Tabellending wäre dann ein Listener


----------



## Dzenan (9. Mrz 2011)

Das mit dem Listener verstehe ich gar nicht.
Und bitte nicht viele Fachbegriffe benutzen, ich gehe erst in die 1. Klasse HTL


----------



## Java123??? (9. Mrz 2011)

Listener wären hier sehr angebracht, vielleicht solltest du dich erst einmal einlesen z.B. hier Java ist auch eine InselEreignisse über Listener.

Mfg


----------

